# Some pics of my Japanese Kois



## Micvince (Apr 20, 2007)

Good day forumers!

Sharing with you some of my kois here in Iligan City, Philippines.
Im into this hobby for 8 years and cant stop producing and sharing 
these wonderful creatures... Enjoy!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
great pic, what are they kept in ?


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, "Koi's fasands of em" Tidy 8)


----------



## Micvince (Apr 20, 2007)

willow said:


> hi
> great pic, what are they kept in ?


Daz good day!

They are kept in my DIY wooden pond 9ftx4ftx2ft tanks with filtration system. They are around 60pcs 8-12" koi resident. Some of them were already been reserved and sold for shipping in different cities in the Philippines. I need to unload due to overcrowding. I got 9 koi ponds in my hometown cagayan de oro city and 6 koi ponds in Iligan city. Ill you show you pics of my koi garden ponds  in my next post.

Happy koi keeping!


----------



## Micvince (Apr 20, 2007)

willow said:


> hi
> great pic, what are they kept in ?


Willow,

Here is my koi pond garden in Cagayan de oro city, Philippines
If you wish to visit you are always welcome...










My koi pond garden in Iligan city is still in its working phase of construction but i am able to raise kois in my two finished koi ponds.



















Ill post soon the finish ponds! Enjoy!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
thank you for taking the time to show your pictures,
you ponds are beautiful.
is that you in the picture,if so :wave: hello.
i would love your garden.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Glad to see your pics again, Vince. I'm from Iloilo myself.:mrgreen:

Edit: I just found the thread again. Forgot I already introduced myself.:lol:
http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6277


----------



## Micvince (Apr 20, 2007)

Lupin said:


> Glad to see your pics again, Vince. I'm from Iloilo myself.:mrgreen:
> 
> Edit: I just found the thread again. Forgot I already introduced myself.:lol:
> http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6277


Thank you Sir Lupin! Its quite sometime i haven't posted my ponds. Ill be posting more ponds and quality koi this december after my harvest.  Happy fish keeping everyone!


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

their awesome.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I love Koi, that is an awesome garden you have, love the picts.


----------



## Micvince (Apr 20, 2007)

Age of Aquariums said:


> I love Koi, that is an awesome garden you have, love the picts.


Thanks! more magnificent koi pics...


----------



## Micvince (Apr 20, 2007)

Good day Koi enthusiasts!!!

Sharing to you our Japanese Koi Collection located in Cagayan de Oro, Philippines!!!... Enjoy!




























by Mike Caumban 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice collection, Mike.:thumbsup: I might take a visit at your place someday.:mrgreen:


----------



## tsalling (Dec 27, 2007)

Great Pics!


----------



## Micvince (Apr 20, 2007)

Lupin said:


> Nice collection, Mike.:thumbsup: I might take a visit at your place someday.:mrgreen:


Happy New Year Sir Lupin!!!

Yes yes you are always welcome to visit our place someday. If you have the chance contact me +639166806752 

Ill be posting more pics this january harvest!


----------



## Micvince (Apr 20, 2007)

tsalling said:


> Great Pics!


Thank you! More pics to come this january!!! Enjoy!


----------



## The Pond Digger (Oct 1, 2006)

*January*

Hey it's January! We want more pictures! 8) 

Do you have any Kumonryu? Send pics if you do!

The Pond Digger


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

hey!  those are some seriously awsome fish!!!!!!! i love koi! they are so cool. i dont have the money to buy them though  but its nice to see pics! (its january and we all would love to see some updates!) my lfs sells them and used to have a small pond in the store with 4 or 5 of their fav. koi (they werent for sale) and they let me feed them one time. it was so fun! their mouths came right out of the water to get the food. they are amazing fish and i hope i can have them some day. well good luck to you and your fish! :wink:


----------



## Micvince (Apr 20, 2007)

*Cost Effective Wooden Koi Pond with DIY Barrel Filters*

Good day Koi Enthusiasts!!!

Sharing with you the finish koi pond with DIY Barrel Filters 
as our koi pond expansion in Iligan City, Philippines!!!
Who says Koi hobby is expensive? hmmmm


----------



## The Pond Digger (Oct 1, 2006)

*Black Barrels*

Hey I love how you painted the blue 55 gallon drums black.

The Pond Digger


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

awsome fish!


----------



## BlackWolf1489 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow! What beautiful koi! I just got myself one and she's only a baby (she's only four inches long right now). She's white with a red spot on her head and one along her spine. Her name is "Umeko" which I am told in Japanese means "Plum Blossom Child." I'll post pics soon when she settles in because right now she's really shy... She's so cute!


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

congrats on the baby koi! i like the name too. :wink:


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

Great looking setup and awesome koi there!! ive always wanted a pond of my own but im a little timid on the construction of it!


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

the only thing keeping me from getting a pond and koi is cash. :lol:


----------



## Micvince (Apr 20, 2007)

crazy4fish said:


> the only thing keeping me from getting a pond and koi is cash. :lol:


I agree with you crazy4fish! hehehehe
They are a bit expensive in the construction and labor, kois 
are also expensive but it depends where you get them

A bit expensive but therapeutic to oneself and others...


----------



## Micvince (Apr 20, 2007)

BlackWolf1489 said:


> Wow! What beautiful koi! I just got myself one and she's only a baby (she's only four inches long right now). She's white with a red spot on her head and one along her spine. Her name is "Umeko" which I am told in Japanese means "Plum Blossom Child." I'll post pics soon when she settles in because right now she's really shy... She's so cute!


Cute name "Umeko" I like it! Sir please share a photo of your
koi umeko More power!


----------



## Micvince (Apr 20, 2007)

*Hand Feeding Your Kois*

ood day Koi Enthusiasts!

Sharing with you my favorite past time with my kois... Handfeeding!









Five Step Kuhako:"Don't eat them all! yahooooo!"









Chagois are voracious eaters... hehehehe









Yummy!

Happy Koi keeping Everyone!


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i love hand feeding fish!!!!! it is soooo fun! hehehe


----------



## MRQuad (Jul 13, 2008)

Micvince

where in cdo are you... im from cdo also, but im now here in canada.. nice pictures...


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Whoa, I had completely missed this thread before. Micvince, you make it sound so easy! But trust me, not all of us are as skilled DIYers as you are. Great looking ponds and even better looking fish. Show us more pics of your koi pond gardens!


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

wow!!!
your pond/garden is amazing! and you have so many beautiful koi
not gonna lie, i'm rather jealous.


----------



## Micvince (Apr 20, 2007)

MRQuad said:


> Micvince
> 
> where in cdo are you... im from cdo also, but im now here in canada.. nice pictures...


MrQuad kumusta? Yes i am located in Apovel Subd. Bulua
Thank you sir for admiring my kois. They are indeed a treasure
of mine. When you visit cdo again, dont forget to visit our koi 
garden Thanks


----------



## Micvince (Apr 20, 2007)

Updated pictures hehehe


----------



## Micvince (Apr 20, 2007)

iamntbatman said:


> Whoa, I had completely missed this thread before. Micvince, you make it sound so easy! But trust me, not all of us are as skilled DIYers as you are. Great looking ponds and even better looking fish. Show us more pics of your koi pond gardens!


Thank you batman! I will show more pics the next time around
ill be online hehehe I will also share my DIY in the making
Until next post


----------



## Micvince (Apr 20, 2007)

tmz said:


> wow!!!
> your pond/garden is amazing! and you have so many beautiful koi
> not gonna lie, i'm rather jealous.


Hi Tmz Thanks for appreciating our kois


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
glad to see everything is going well,
the fish are beautiful.i hope you are very proud.


----------

